# How to install Amazon App Store apk ...



## memoriesheld (May 27, 2012)

I have tried unsuccessfully, several different ways, to install the Amazon App Store apk. Each time I've tried it, I have been met with a message saying: For security all apps not from Android Market are blocked. I have tried using Appinstaller, ASTRO, and I even sent myself an e-mail with the apk as an attachment. But all attempts were met with the same message. I purchased this device May 21, 2012 and have seen posts by others saying they purchased their devices just a short while ago and were able to install the apk. Could a change have been made in this little a time? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I thank you in advance for any timely replies.


----------



## D3Vi4NC3 (May 23, 2012)

First you have to make sure that you can install .Apk's from unknown sources. To do this go to Settings>Security on your tablet. Oh the right scroll down to "Unknown sources" and make sure it's checked. Than try to install your Apk. Hope this helps.


----------



## memoriesheld (May 27, 2012)

Thank you, D3Vi4NC3. Than did it. Everyone kept saying look in Applications, not Security.


----------



## sgrant (May 30, 2012)

memoriesheld said:


> Thank you, D3Vi4NC3. Than did it. Everyone kept saying look in Applications, not Security.


On some other devices the setting used to be in Applications, sure that is what caused the confusion.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Black mart alpha 

rooted roccin official cm9 via da swagged out gt3113


----------

